# Khabib submitts 3rd degree BJJ BB



## TMA17 (Nov 21, 2018)

This guy is a talent.


Khabib Nurmagomedov


On Tony Ferguson:

Khabib: I don’t think Tony has better jiu-jitsu than me

"I don’t think he has better jiu-jitsu than me, better grappling, I think he’s unpredictable a little bit. He has very good knee, very good elbow. But I don’t think he ever fight with somebody like me, who have like pressure, top control, good everywhere. Strong.”


----------



## Hanzou (Nov 21, 2018)

I'd like to see him enter ADCC or one of the major Bjj tournaments when he's done with MMA. Gi or no-gi, I don't care. There's plenty of ultra-elite Bjj black belts I'd like to see him roll against.


----------



## TMA17 (Nov 21, 2018)

I don't know what level Khabib is at in BJJ.  I know Askren is a black belt.  If Khabib added on BJJ that would be interesting.  He obviously knows a little and it hasn't hurt him not having a BB but he'd be even better with one I would assume.


----------



## TMA17 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hanzou said:


> I'd like to see him enter ADCC or one of the major Bjj tournaments when he's done with MMA. Gi or no-gi, I don't care. There's plenty of ultra-elite Bjj black belts I'd like to see him roll against.



That would be great to see..


----------

